# Thinking of MEP Work in Dubai



## Highrider (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello folks, Nice site you have here, very informative. I have lots of questions since a local recuiter from California got me interested in MEP work in Dubai.

1. My background is 20 years building and operating petroleum refinery in Canada

2. 12 years building and operating full service hospital, surgery centers, highrise buildings (15 storys) and industrial complexes in the US.

My expertise is on the mechanical, electrical, plumbing side of a project, including commissioning these products.

I am interested in the spectacular projects I see in the Dubai newspaper and would like some one in this sector to comment on what the work would be like there. We are talking a 2 year contract, please enlighten me on the pros and cons.

I would prefer to stay with either highrise / mix use or medical construction

Is the international building code the guide that contractors work by?

2. I read somewhere that the sub contractors are slow, is this true and if so, how do schedules get made and kept?

Can some one recommend a recruiter that works with MEP type professionals?

I am sure I will have follow up questions

Thanks


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Highrider said:


> Can some one recommend a recruiter that works with MEP type professionals?


Hey Highrider, you can do a google search and search previous threads on here to find suitable recruitment consultants.

It is worthwhile contacting MEP companies directly also. I know Drake & Skull and BK Gulf are actively recruiting at the moment (google search their contact details).

Good luck.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

never work for BK gulf!!!!

There are tons here that i think would suit what your after...


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> never work for BK gulf!!!!


Bad experience of them Stevieboy?


----------

